# Supermoon Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It seems the big cats have headed for the beds and left us with a bunch of smaller cats. But we had fun with the smaller ones under 20lbs still the same. Great day with great crew. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

